# Finally finished building my KILLER GAMING pc



## newneo (Nov 3, 2008)

After so many suggestions from you guys,(in the thread "Build me a KILLER GAMING pc" here) I finally finished assembling my new high end GAMING rig. . It was May(08) when I started purchasing the PC components and its now November(08) after finally finishing it. It took time but got all the pc components that I ever desired. If you guys have some bandwidth to spare check out my videos *in.youtube.com/watch?v=QtKAgCX8RVU --- My specs are --- Motherboard - Rampage Extreme
                             Processor      - Q9550
                             Memory         - Corsair 4GB DDR 3 (1333MHz)
                             Graphics        - 2 x ATi Radeon 4870 (crossfire)
                             HDD              - 2 x 500 GB Seagate Barracuda (RAID0)
                             PSU               - Tagan 1100W BZ
                             Keyboard       - Logitech G15
                             Mouse           - Logitech G5
                             Speaker         - Logitech Z5500
                             Display           - Viewsonic VP2250 (22inch)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations dude, really a killer machine...... Will u plz post the price of each components and BTW where are u from...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 3, 2008)

^^
now thats  wat we call  a gaming rig


----------



## omega12 (Nov 3, 2008)

agreed with u and raj... "Killer" sys...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Congratulations dude, really a killer machine...... Will u plz post the price of each components and BTW where are u from...


yes, plz.
Post prices.


----------



## newneo (Nov 3, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Congratulations dude, really a killer machine...... Will u plz post the price of each components and BTW where are u from...




Motherboard - Rampage Extreme-------------- 27500
Processor      - Q9550 ------------------------------- 17800
                             Memory         - Corsair 4GB DDR 3 (1333MHz)------ 16300
                             Graphics        - 2 x ATi Radeon 4870 (crossfire)--- 19960 x 2 = 39920
                             HDD              - 2 x 500 GB Seagate Barracuda (RAID0)- 4172 x 2 = 8344
                             PSU               - Tagan 1100W BZ--------------------------- 16536
                             Keyboard       - Logitech G15-------------------------  4920
                             Mouse           - Logitech G5------------------------------ 3400
                             Speaker         - Logitech Z5500----------------------- 20595
                             Display           - Viewsonic VP2250 (22inch)----------- 25800

And forgot to mention about my cabinet it is Thermaltake XASER VI Price ------ 20888
and CPU Cooler (though I haven't used it yet) --------------------------------------- 3828

And, I am from ASSAM (an ANIMATION student in ARENA near GANESHGURI where the serial bomblast occured).


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the price info..
BTW the place u live is dead danger.... Be careful always dude...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats 
It's a beast


----------



## newneo (Nov 3, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Thanks for the price info..
> BTW the place u live is dead danger.... Be careful always dude...



No man! I attend classes only, I don't live there. I live some 45 KM away from that place. So I think I am safe. I know that place is dangerous cos' that place has been bombed earlier too. Very crowded place.



Cool G5 said:


> Congrats
> It's a beast



Thanks


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Thats Cool.....
WTH the cops were doing there.... Here in Chennai cops were alert round the clock and we feel more safe here. I expect the same all over india ...


----------



## newneo (Nov 3, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Thats Cool.....
> WTH the cops were doing there.... Here in Chennai cops were alert round the clock and we feel more safe here. I expect the same all over india ...



Normally they are alert but the day when they are relaxed these things happen.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ 
Thats not so good to hear.... That means they relax at the price of innocent peoples life... Like so...
OK.. dude it seems off-topic... 
BTW nice purchase and enjoy gaming with that rig....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

newneo said:


> And, I am from ASSAM (an ANIMATION student in ARENA near *GANESHGURI where the serial bomblast occured*).


 
RIP 4 those who died ...
"Get well soon" 4 those who were injured...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 3, 2008)

@newneo
MAN bettr post some pics of your rig


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> BTW *the place u live is dead danger*.... Be careful always dude...


 
Today...not a single place is safe...no body can predict what will happen next...


----------



## newneo (Nov 3, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> Thats not so good to hear.... That means they relax at the price of innocent peoples life... Like so...
> OK.. dude it seems off-topic...
> BTW nice purchase and enjoy gaming with that rig....



Yeah I don't want to annoy no one too.



bassam904 said:


> @newneo
> MAN bettr post some pics of your rig



A Picture says a thousand words but videos say ten thousand words. If you have the required bandwidth to watch youtube I have provided a link to my rig. And yeah I will post some pics too.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 4, 2008)

@ newneo
             My god that is killer beast machine.congrats.if DARKLORD was staying there he would have done comprehensive review.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

o_0


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 4, 2008)

newneo said:


> Motherboard - Rampage Extreme-------------- 27500
> Processor      - Q9550 ------------------------------- 17800
> Memory         - Corsair 4GB DDR 3 (1333MHz)------ 16300
> Graphics        - 2 x ATi Radeon 4870 (crossfire)--- 19960 x 2 = 39920
> ...


Yo dude I am also from ASSAM, Dispur. Congrats for your new killer gaming Pc. BTW where are you going to get your games. The genuine ones or from Underground Market or Commerce College Basubhai.  

And from which shop, Datamation IT Mall of Computer Heart or What else?


----------



## newneo (Nov 4, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo dude I am also from ASSAM, Dispur. Congrats for your new killer gaming Pc. BTW where are you going to get your games. The genuine ones or from Underground Market or Commerce College Basubhai.
> 
> And from which shop, Datamation IT Mall of Computer Heart or What else?



Do you get genuine games in GUWAHATI ?????? I don't think so. Once bought from ebay (though it was unknowingly) some games even those were home made .If there were any genuine games in here I would have definitely bought them but alas! there aren't any. Bought Display, keyboard, mouse, cabinet, psu, processor and graphics card from computer terminal (near goswami service),ups from datamation and corsair memory, RAMPAGE EXTREME from jain infosys. Maybe I am the first owner of RAMPAGE EXTREME in the whole INDIA if not I am definetly sure about ASSAM


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gr8 rig my rig falls way behind this one.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey you can get the original games from Sohum Shoppe or Mplanet in The hub. BTW where do you buy non-genuine games in Guwahati. plz tell me the address and the rate/dvd.


----------



## newneo (Nov 12, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Hey you can get the original games from Sohum Shoppe or Mplanet in The hub. BTW where do you buy non-genuine games in Guwahati. plz tell me the address and the rate/dvd.


I don't buy non-genuine games. but my friend does. he gets them from bashubhai  I guess....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 12, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Hey you can get the original games from Sohum Shoppe or Mplanet in The hub. *BTW where do you buy non-genuine games in Guwahati*. plz tell me the address and the rate/dvd.





newneo said:


> I don't buy non-genuine games. but my friend does. *he gets them from bashubhai * I guess....


Guys, plz don't discuss such things here. U'll bring trouble on urself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, plz don't discuss such things here. U'll bring trouble on urself.


 
I hope they have read the rules b4 posting


----------



## hellgate (Nov 12, 2008)

damn gr8 rig u got there man.congrats dood.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

^^
Click here for forum rules


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

My apologies. Sorry i hope forgives me one last time.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 14, 2008)

hmmmm you already spent so much, why not upgrade. 
you should then go for a 47 Inch LCD. Along with a cool home theater system. It will then be even superb !
Get Denon AVR, Polk Audio or MS speakers. Set up a 7.1 and also get the blu-ray ! And game ! 

My friend has such setup ! Its an entertainment station !


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2008)

^No need of 7.1, 5.1 would suffice.


----------



## newneo (Nov 15, 2008)

The RIG's crashed...........................don't know what to do now????


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2008)

^ What happened?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

^^It was flying and it crashed .


----------



## newneo (Jan 2, 2009)

RAID0 crashed.......nothing else


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

Good config.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2009)

lol...


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Took 2 months to troubleshoot


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2009)

^^Complex systems need time to get a cue of the problem first.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2009)

^ I am still not getting my 640 GB HDD to work. It has been lying inside my cabinet since Nov 1.


----------



## amitash (Jan 3, 2009)

AWESOME Rig...somehow i missed this thread earlier...But couldnt you have waited for the core i7? for the same price you could have got core i7-920 and one of the extreme mobos from Asus or Gigabyte....And i think HD4870x2 is available for 27k.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 4, 2009)

yup a i7 920 with a 4870 CF wud be 1 helluva rig.


----------



## kanishka (Jan 9, 2009)

What about core i7 965 Extreme??Thoda paisa aur dalta toh fastest pc bana leta..

Anyways,great config bro..

Maybe just change cpu to core i7 920??


----------



## RMN (Jan 9, 2009)

tht is one scary rig!
cngrts mate!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2009)

newneo said:


> RAID0 crashed.......nothing else



did you get any errors? no lose connectivity for sata and power cables. Right?


----------



## amitash (Jan 9, 2009)

> What about core i7 965 Extreme??Thoda paisa aur dalta toh fastest pc bana leta..



"thoda paisa??!??" the thing costs 50k...nearly 4 times the i7-920's price...you can just OC 920 to 3.2Ghz with stock cooling to be as fast as i7-965...the 965 is only for ppl who want to overclock to more than 4.4Ghz with LN2 and stuff.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice, indeed a killer PC. 

Rampage.. =]


----------



## newneo (Jan 12, 2009)

hellgate said:


> yup a i7 920 with a 4870 CF wud be 1 helluva rig.



The performance difference between Q9550 and Core i7 isn't much. And I already have 4870 CF.



kanishka said:


> What about core i7 965 Extreme??Thoda paisa aur dalta toh fastest pc bana leta..
> 
> Anyways,great config bro..
> 
> Maybe just change cpu to core i7 920??



Some of the high end pc components aren't available in India(and I don't want to buy from abroad). So, kabhi kabhi paise daalne par bhi kuch cheese nahi milti. At first I asked my vendor to bring me QX9650, but he couldn't find one in whole India. So, I settled for the Q9550. And it is not a bad processor at all. I can easily run it at 3 Ghz. I am happy that I didn't spend 50k on QX9650. 

And, about changing the CPU to core i7 920. That is not possible on this mobo. And, I think you already know why. 

Thanks bro for appreciating my rig


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2009)

KILLER GAMING PC KILLED Itself


----------



## nsidd75 (Feb 9, 2009)

man i just added all ur prices... let me get this correct... you really spent 2,05,831 for that rig???? i want to get back to my senses....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 9, 2009)

Bhai, tune kisko loota? Kya khud ko kidnap karke gharwalon se ransom maangi thhi kya?


----------



## amitash (Feb 9, 2009)

> The performance difference between Q9550 and Core i7 isn't much.



I hope youre talkin only about gaming...


----------



## newneo (Feb 10, 2009)

amitash said:


> I hope youre talkin only about gaming...



Yeah I was talking about gaming. But if I overclock my 9550and compare it with a stock core i7 920 both of them performs almost same. By the way what happened to your rig???



Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai, tune kisko loota? Kya khud ko kidnap karke gharwalon se ransom maangi thhi kya?



Kaiyee saal se woh paisa jama kar raha tha mein And now the rig is completely dead. I have wasted my money


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 10, 2009)

Unbalanced RIG. Warrenty should be available or did you bought it from grey market.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

@newneo
desires rape us and money is a catalyst  Try to control them.


----------



## newneo (Feb 10, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Unbalanced RIG. Warrenty should be available or did you bought it from grey market.


My Rampage Extreme's NB was overheating and so I RMA'ed it. After one week the guys from Rashi Peripherals told me that I will get a new mobo. Next week I asked about the mobo and they told me that the it has been dispatched from Mumbai and I will get it by 6th of February. When I asked on this weeks Monday they told me that the motherboard is out of stock. And they told me that they will surely tell me if they are able to find another Rampage Extreme within three days. After three days I called them (that is today) and one of the guys told me to give him my number and he will call me back within half and hour. And till now none of those @$$holes has called me. They were always saying, we will call you whenever the motherboard would arrive, but those goblins never called me. Only two Rampage Extreme in whole India. One with Digit and the other with me. Or maybe the one DIgit tested came to me, because the two stickers that advertised something about the technology used on that mobo weren't present on my mobo.


----------



## amitash (Feb 11, 2009)

> Yeah I was talking about gaming. But if I overclock my 9550and compare it with a stock core i7 920 both of them performs almost same. By the way what happened to your rig???



If you can blive it im still waiting for the gigabyte mobo 
Its not available anywhere in the whole country..Only Asus and MSI are available...I might scrap extreme and go for gigabyte UD5 though..no difference between them xept the extreme supports water for cooling for the chipset...Im not really fussed though, My exams are coming up and im not gaming anyway


----------



## newneo (Feb 12, 2009)

amitash said:


> If you can blive it im still waiting for the gigabyte mobo
> Its not available anywhere in the whole country..Only Asus and MSI are available...I might scrap extreme and go for gigabyte UD5 though..no difference between them xept the extreme supports water for cooling for the chipset...Im not really fussed though, My exams are coming up and im not gaming anyway



 I will get my Rampage II Extreme maybe this week or the next. And will get the Corei7 920 with the mobo. Hope this time it works. Oh God please help me...


----------

